# Optical Comparitor & Drill Sharpener in Classifieds



## Charley Davidson (Jan 17, 2014)

I posted this in Classifieds in case others have not seen it yet
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/ozzmodz_classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=67
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/ozzmodz_classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=68

There are other nice items also listed by other members in the Classifieds that you may be interested in or need.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/ozzmodz_classifieds.php


----------

